# Another New X-Trail Fan!



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

Ok, so after lurking here for many months as I researched the X-Trail I thought I'd take a stab and make my first post. 

My wife and I recently purchased our X-Trail FWD SE in "Sunlit Sand" and we both love it. Here it is... (hopefully!)










Just wanted to say a thank you to all those who have posted information, I think that I have read it all from rims for snows to coffee cups, this info is great. 

We tested the RAV4 and Forester, but neither of them stacked up to the X-Trail for value and vehicle size. 

Currently, I'm working on putting a rack on the X-Trail and am wondering if anyone has pictures of a Thule setup. I know that there are pictures of a Yakima setup here but I haven't seen any Thule ones.

Thanks again,

Ken


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

Welcome and congratulations on your new X-Trail!  

:cheers:


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

*Yet another new Xtrail fan!!*

I just picked up our new Xtrail on Friday. Sunlit Sand, SE, AWD with A/T. I added the bug deflector, rear bumper scuff plate and door sill protectors. I will be adding a screen from Cloud-Rider (ordering today) and tinting the back window and probably a few other things.

We started out looking at larger used SUV's (Pathfinder, MDX, 4Runner, etc). However, when the price of gas soared to 94.6 cents/litre, we sat back and re-evaluated our direction. That's when we started to look at smaller SUV's. CRV's and RAV4's were considered, but nothing could beat the value of an Xty!!

The information posted on this board was of great help. Thanks to all who posted!


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

If you look in the Post pics of your Xtrail thread....more specifically here...
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=86934&page=4&pp=15

You will see pic of mine with a Thule cargo box. If you are in Canada, Thule hasn'r yet designed a rack for the Xtrail because their big market is the US. Xtrail are not for sale there. So marketing dictates what vehicles get racks.

Go with the Factory Cross Bars...thats all you need. You all ready have side rails you see.

Once you get them you can attach other things like the Cargo box I have, or a bike rack...etc.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Looks Great! Welcome to the club! :thumbup:


----------



## xtratime (Apr 8, 2005)

XtrailRookie said:


> I just picked up our new Xtrail on Friday. Sunlit Sand, SE, AWD with A/T. I added the bug deflector, rear bumper scuff plate and door sill protectors. I will be adding a screen from Cloud-Rider (ordering today) and tinting the back window and probably a few other things.
> 
> We started out looking at larger used SUV's (Pathfinder, MDX, 4Runner, etc). However, when the price of gas soared to 94.6 cents/litre, we sat back and re-evaluated our direction. That's when we started to look at smaller SUV's. CRV's and RAV4's were considered, but nothing could beat the value of an Xty!!
> 
> The information posted on this board was of great help. Thanks to all who posted!


consider your price of gas cheap ! I'm currently payint the equivilent of $1.67CAD. Buying it inthe UK it is even higher!


----------



## pintu (Apr 18, 2009)

I like this Hyundai Santa Fe 2007 SUV.


----------



## Southdowner (May 16, 2008)

xtratime said:


> consider your price of gas cheap ! I'm currently payint the equivilent of $1.67CAD. Buying it inthe UK it is even higher!



At uk£1 per litre petrol or diesel in U.K.


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

Southdowner said:


> At uk£1 per litre petrol or diesel in U.K.


Well we can't complain too much, we were paying £1.20+ last summer for unleaded and more for diesel, and i paid £1.37 for 95 unleaded in Norway at times last year! Would be nice to be told why we're paying higher than a few months back, and even better to know where the tax is going!

Congrats on your new exy, hope u have many happy years together!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

HOLLY THREAD REVIVAL.

This must be a record: more than 4 years!!!


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

otomodo said:


> HOLLY THREAD REVIVAL.
> 
> This must be a record: more than 4 years!!!


LOL, just checked the dates!!! There needs to be a zombie thread alert symbol!


----------

